

Yahoo's $800 Million Bid for Hulu: Safe, Boring, and Brilliant - schrofer
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/05/yahoos-800-million-bid-for-hulu-safe-boring-and-brilliant/276270/

======
mtgx
Hulu owners should've taken the $4 billion Google offered them 2 years ago
[1]. Now they probably won't even get $1 billion. That's what you get when
you're too greedy.

[1] - [http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2113362/Googles-Hulu-
Bi...](http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2113362/Googles-Hulu-Bid-In-the-
Range-of-4-Billion)

~~~
schrofer
Then Yahoo probably didn't get the 'unspecified extras' as well.

